# Baron



## Jgrden (Nov 23, 2013)

What are the correct tap and die to make this fountain pen. I need die size for the feed to body and then the tap and die for the cap. 

Please and thank you, 

John in snowy Lake Arrowhead.


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 23, 2013)

Jgrden said:


> What are the correct tap and die to make this fountain pen. I need die size for the feed to body and then the tap and die for the cap.
> 
> Please and thank you,
> 
> John in snowy Lake Arrowhead.



Never mind. Fuind it in the library. Thank Mr. mredburn. 

The feed end is 8.481 x 1. This is feed to body. The cap is 12X.75. This is cap to body. 
Now the fun begins. Cut tenon .22 smaller than thread size. 

On we go. :hammer:


----------

